

A Netbook that makes you go wow - davidz
http://blog.zumodrive.com/a-netbook-that-makes-you-go-wow/

======
davi
_We think there’s a third alternative which is much more enticing for the
consumer and the manufacturer – make a netbook that is a pleasure to use and
can serve as a gateway to lucrative subscription services._

How about making a netbook that is a pleasure to use and can serve as a
gateway to data I serve from my home computer?

------
jbum
Not news. Thinly disguised marketing ploy.

~~~
swombat
I have nothing against people discussing their start-ups, and even posting
that up to the top of HN, but the attempt to obfuscate is, in this case, what
is irritating.

Half of us are entrepreneurs. We know you want to pitch your start-up. So
pitch it already and be done with it. Don't try to make it into an
"interesting article" unless you're able to write a genuinely interesting
article (which this is not).

------
sunilbhargava
Netbooks with great usability and gizmos that make for interesting apps(gps,
touch etc) combined with a billing system that allows for subscription pricing
for services would be as explosive as an iphone and the app store. It would be
great way for companies to drive up the revenue beyond what they get from
laptops today.

~~~
ja2ke
The App Store has nothing to do with subscription pricing. Are there
explosively successful consumer software subscription services? All the ones I
can think of which get close to piercing the general consumer consciousness
are also-rans (Napster, Rhapsody), or are hardware locked (Xbox Live Arcade,
which is more paying for arbitrary online access to Microsoft than anything --
the actual game content is still priced outside of the subscription, and on
competing services on the Wii and PS3 online connectivity itself is free). I
can't think of any subscription based marketplace (either subscribe to browse
the contents of this marketplace risk free, or a marketplace for various
subscription services) that has ever really caught in digital space. I'd love
to be told what I'm missing here though! I don't really pay attention to this
stuff from anything other than an end-user standpoint so I'd be interested in
some great service or network I didn't know about.

------
quantumhobbit
The problem with netbooks is that they occupy a market position sandwiched
between smartphones and full-featured laptops. A netbook that is only sold
with 3G service sounds very much like Apple's business model with the iPhone.

------
peregrine
My G1 is practically a netbook, I can browse, I can use maps, I can download
applications, read ebooks, alarm clock, develop for it. Anything I can do for
a netbook I can do on the g1. Short of flash and java.

Its getting better every release :)

